# GP100 Prices?



## the drifter (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been pricing a GP100. I've gotten $519.99 to $599.99. This is for a 4" 
.357 SS. Budsgunshop.com has one for $487 delivered. Has anyone had any dealings with them? I may just find me a FFL dealer to get one shipped to and go that route.

Thanks in advance.

the drifter (college student on a budget:smt033)


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*gun show*

the drifter: Sir; have you tried any of the 'gun shows', pawn shops or are you suffering the after math of the Hurricane; La, gun grab?
It seems that your area has been gouged by pricing. Trickle down effect.
In NC GP100 $450.00 -$489.00 at gun shows.
The power is in negotiations. :smt033 Share your experiences


----------



## the drifter (Jan 21, 2008)

I see.

I haven't hit the pawn shops yet back home in Memphis. 

I'm at school right now will be going home this weekend though to check around. I know the couple of shops around here are right on par with the big Memphis retailers(Bass Pro, Sportsman's Warehouse).

Waiting on the next gun show would probably be a good bet. A little patience could turn into a lot savings.

I appreciate your advice. 

the drifter


----------



## perrrfect9 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,Buds Gun Shop is a good place to buy guns.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I just paid $499 and tax for a new in box GP100, 6" SS.
This is from a mom and pop shop in CT.

$599 is crazytalk.


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I went looking for a small conceal carry pistol last week and ended up bringing this home. Talk about getting off track. Well I can make it my conceal truck gun. I gave 445.00 out the door at a local pawn shop. When ya buy online you also need to consider how much the FFL is going to charge you for transfering the weapon to you. I bought a P85MKII off gunbroker and it cost me 10 bucks to get it from the local FFL dealer. Some other shops in the area wanted 20 or 25.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

_Talk about getting off track._
Ha! Ya think?
Still, I guess it could've been worse. You could've picked up a shotgun or something.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Stoo said:


> I went looking for a small conceal carry pistol last week and ended up bringing this home. Talk about getting off track. Well I can make it my conceal truck gun. I gave 445.00 out the door at a local pawn shop. When ya buy online you also need to consider how much the FFL is going to charge you for transfering the weapon to you. I bought a P85MKII off gunbroker and it cost me 10 bucks to get it from the local FFL dealer. Some other shops in the area wanted 20 or 25.


Real good picture there Mr Stoo:smt023. Here's Rugers site and they are way to high.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/FAFamily?type=Revolver&subtype=Double Action&famlst=8


----------

